# measuring draw length



## logan5 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm confused about my bow's ACTUAL draw length. My bow is a Hoyt Vectrix XL and has the Vector Cam 1/2 cams on it. The cams are labeled VX45RB AND VX45RT. If I'm correctly interpreting the Hoyt tuning charts my bow should have a draw length of 29 inches.

http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/VectrixXLXT500_2007_New.pdf 

However, when I measure the actual draw length of the bow by putting an arrow in it and pulling it back to my anchor point, and then having my wife mark on the arrow where it crosses the berger button hole, and then adding 1.75 inches... it comes up to 30.13 inches. 

Any idea why the discrepancy? Am I measuring something wrong?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

YES the 4.5 is a 29" cam, but is you bow in spec?? are your strings correct length??? measure with the throat of the grip, some bergers are close but 1/4" difference










sounds like you may need to go to the top to JAVIs post thats a sticky about hybrid cam tuning, somethings just off a tad, need to measere BH, ATA, DW, and DL but that sticky should explain all that to ya.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Look at the picture above. The Berger hole has nothing to do with measuring draw length. You measure to the deepest part of the grip and add 1 3/4". Although measuring as you did will give an erroneous reading I would still think it shouldn't be off as much as you are getting.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

bfisher said:


> Look at the picture above. The Berger hole has nothing to do with measuring draw length. You measure to the deepest part of the grip and add 1 3/4". Although measuring as you did will give an erroneous reading I would still think it shouldn't be off as much as you are getting.


Why add 1 3/4" ?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

its just how AMO DL is determined


----------



## JSEYMFISH (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not trying to hijac but this question is along the same lines. I have a Vulcan that has a wood grip. Should I take the brace height measurement from the grip or remove it?
Thanks


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

logan5 said:


> I'm confused about my bow's ACTUAL draw length. My bow is a Hoyt Vectrix XL and has the Vector Cam 1/2 cams on it. The cams are labeled VX45RB AND VX45RT. If I'm correctly interpreting the Hoyt tuning charts my bow should have a draw length of 29 inches.
> 
> http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/VectrixXLXT500_2007_New.pdf
> 
> ...


doesnt sound like you measured wrong just go to the deepest part of the grip .i think thats where my xl is at.i would say the cables and string are not twisted correctly to be close to specs.with the wood grip dont go to center go to the edge of the hole that is closest to you while holding the bow


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

JSEYMFISH said:


> I'm not trying to hijac but this question is along the same lines. I have a Vulcan that has a wood grip. Should I take the brace height measurement from the grip or remove it?
> Thanks


 If you shoot it with the grip on then you measure it with the grip in place. Very simple.

The reason the Berger hole is not usd as a reference is that it's machined position can vary from one bow model to the other regardless of who manufactures the bow. On some bows the center of the Berger hole may vertically line up with the deepest part of the grip. On some it may be the back edge of the hole. However there is no set standard as to where the hole has to be in the riser so it's not a reliable source to use for measuring.

The deepest part of the grip is always the same place. Right wheere your hand goes.

As to why 1 3/4" is added? It's a long story, but let's just say that men can't accept the idea of anything small when they can have something larger or longer. Call it penis envy if you want to or an overabundance of testosterone. Have you ever seen a woman have a problem with her 24" draw? Now men on the other hand...........


----------

